# Çështja kombëtare > Çështja kombëtare >  Serbia dhe Izraeli nënshkruajnë marëveshje bashkëpunimi

## shoku_sar

TEL AVIV [MENL] -- Israel and the former Yugoslavia have agreed to launch defense and military cooperation.

Israel and the Republic of Serbia and Montenegro have signed a memorandum of cooperation that would pave the way for joint training, intelligence exchange and weapons sales.

The memorandum was signed on Thursday during the visit by Serbian Defense Minister Boris Tadic to Israel. It was the first visit by a Yugoslav defense minister to the Jewish state.

"We have a lot of room for cooperation in our defense industry," Tadic said. My idea is to bring Israeli technology to our country, to have joint ventures and to find markets through our relations [with third countries]."

Israel and Yugoslavia were said to have cooperated in defense and military issues in the 1990s. But formal ties were avoided amid the United Nations embargo on Belgrade in connection to the military campaigns in Bosnia and later in Kosovo.

----------


## bani

po me habit ,se  kjo do te thote se amerikanet mbeshtesin serbet,kjo,duke pasur parasysh qe amerike-izrael jane aleate te vjeter.

----------


## glaukus 001

Jo or mik se Amerika ka problemet e veta me Izraelin. 
Keshtu para nja 2 vitesh Izraeli donte ti shiste Kines ca avione spiune pa pilot te tipit _Awaks_ por vetem presioni i Amerikes se do i nderpriste ndihmen financiare te pervitshme qe i jep shtetit te Izraelit beri qe marreveshja me Kinen te pezullohej.
Kohet e fundit Izraeli ka lidhur marreveshje dhe kane shkembyer vizita me Indine dhe ka shume mundesi qe kjo e fundit te marre nga Izraeli raketat e perparuara anti-Scud te tipit _Arrow_ -shigjeta (te krahasueshme me ato _Patriot_, teknologjine e te cilave e perdori si fillim industria izraelite e luftes dhe e persosi me tej ate.)

Po te shohesh shifrat lexon se Izraeli ishte eksportuesi i [b]5/b[]-te ne bote i pajisjeve/armatimeve ushtarake per vitin 2002 dhe ka mundesi te ngjitet me lart. Teknologjia e larte kompjuterike e Izraelit po kerkon vazhdimisht fusha te reja ku te zbatoje arritjet e saj ...
Renia ekonomike qe u pa ne Izrael qe kur filloi Intifada e 2-te palestineze dhe pakesimi i ndihmes amerikane e ka bere Izraelin te rrise prodhimet=perfitimet nga industria ushtarake ne menyre qe te balancoje humbjet dhe deficitet ne buxhet. Pra eshte thjesht muhabet paresh aq me teper kur Amerika nuk e kontrollon dot sic duhet shtetin hebre ( qe ka sovranitetin e pavaresine e vet ) ne nje kohe qe lobi izraelit ne SHBA po kerkon te zgjeroje listen e shteteve me te cilat Izraeli mund te kete marredhenie e eksporte ushtarake.
Mos harro se tashme bashkimi Serbia & Mali i Zi konsiderohet si nje republike demokratike ne tranzicion dhe qe nuk paraqet me rrezik per fqinjet apo per rajonin ...

----------


## gega

Vec kjo na mungonte!
Te tere e dine qe lobi i Israiliteve eshte lobi me i fuqishem ne USA.
Sa shpejte harruan Hebrejte qe Shqiperia ishte i vetmi vend ne bote qe nuk i drezoj te Germanet ne luften e dyte Boterore...

----------


## Eni

Gega,

ne kete rast te marreveshjes Izrael-Serbi & Mal i Zi nuk vlen shprehja,  "armiku i mikut tim eshte dhe armiku im". 
Plus faktit se, marredheniet Izrael-SHBA nuk jane me si me pare, aq te ngushta, por kane variuar ne te tjera kanale (me se miri kete e tregon çeshtja e Palestines - qendrimi i Izraelit kundrejt atij amerikan nuk eshte i njejte).


Jam dakord me Glaukus, kur thote se, _"... eshte thjesht muhabet paresh aq me teper kur Amerika nuk e kontrollon dot sic duhet shtetin hebre ( qe ka sovranitetin e pavaresine e vet )..."_

----------


## Albo

Po te lexoni me kujdes ne njoftimin me lart, kjo eshte vizita e PARE e nje kryeministri serb ne Izrael. Arsyeja perse Izraeli dhe Serbia nuk kane patur maredhenie bilaterale ne asnje lloj niveli me pare, lidhet me historine e LIIB dhe qendrimin e sllaveve ndaj refugjateve hebrej. Kjo eshte arsyeja perse dy popujt nuk kane patur dhe nuk kane ndonje maredhenie te ngushte.

Vizita e kryeministrit serb behet me inisiativen e serbeve qe deri dje mbanin maredhenie teper te ngushta ushtarake me rregjimin e Sadam Husein. Ky qendrim i serbeve karshi shtetit te Izraelit, korrigjon mbeshtetjen ushtarake qe ata i dhane Irakut gjate sundimit te Sadam Husein. Pentagoni e ka bere publike faktin se forcat ajrore/kunderajrore irakiane jane pajisuar dhe trajnuar nga ushtarake serbe te cilet kane ndare sekretet e luftes ne Kosove me njerezit e Sadamit.

Persa u perket spekullimeve per gjoja acarim te maredhenieve SHBA-Izrael, une do te thosha qe keto maredhenie nuk kane qene ndonjehere me te forta se sa sot. Arsyeja kryesore perse SHBA nderhyri ne Irak ishte pikerisht eleminimi i rrezikut nuklear ne Irak, rrezik ky qe kercenonte indirekt SHBA dhe direkt popullin e Izraelit.

Asnje shtet tjeter ne bote nuk gezon mbeshtetjen qe gezon Izraeli ne Washington dhe ne kongresin amerikan. Kjo mbeshtetje dhe kjo miqesi nuk ka thjeshte baza interesi ekonomik por ka baza historike fetare. Populli i Izraelit eshte Populli i Zotit, Atij Zoti qe besojne hebrejte dhe te krishteret.

----------


## Enri

> Populli i Izraelit eshte Populli i Zotit, Atij Zoti qe besojne hebrejte dhe te krishteret.


Po ne tjeret mos jemi te ndonje Zoti jashtetokesor?

----------


## Albo

> _Postuar më parë nga Enri_ 
> *Po ne tjeret mos jemi te ndonje Zoti jashtetokesor?*


Enri, pyetjes se ne cilin Zot beson ti, i pergjigjesh vetem ti.

----------


## StterollA

Per kuriozitet Albo, sa Zotra mendon ti qe ka? Po pate kohe me thuaj dhe cili popull cilit Zot i takon.

Faleminderit ne advance.

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

> Persa u perket spekullimeve per gjoja acarim te maredhenieve SHBA-Izrael, une do te thosha qe keto maredhenie nuk kane qene ndonjehere me te forta se sa sot. Arsyeja kryesore perse SHBA nderhyri ne Irak ishte pikerisht eleminimi i rrezikut nuklear ne Irak, rrezik ky qe kercenonte indirekt SHBA dhe direkt popullin e Izraelit.


Une e dija se Amerika nderhyri ne Irak per te vendosur "demokracine" dhe "vlerat amerikane"? Thene ndryshe, t'ja imponojne dikujt ato "vlera" te cilat ata mendojne se jane "vlera". Fakti qe Amerika nderhyri ne Irak nuk i ben relacionet SHBA - Izrael me te fuqishme, i ben ato me te padrejta. Izraeli u formua me dhune ne toke te huaj, dhe sot mban nje popull te tere nen dhune dhe me terror. Vlerat amerikane dhe demokracia kete rradhe nuk po punojne me duket. Shteti Izrael po vret edhe femije e nena, e Bushi & Co. po flasin per "The road map" ose, vuri murin izrealit (simbas modelit te atij kinez) midis Palestines. 

Sa eshte e drejte politika amerikane, kete e dime te gjithe kur shofim perdite qytete palestineze te bera rrafsh me token. Dhe perrallat per demokracine amerikane, vlerat e shoqerise amerikane etj., jane te pamjaftueshme t'na lyejne syte me akull. Se shkrihet i shkreti.





> Populli i Izraelit eshte Populli i Zotit, Atij Zoti qe besojne hebrejte dhe te krishteret. [/B]


hebrenjte besojne ne Yahweh, jo ne Jesus Christ. Jo qe s'besojne ne te, po edhe e vrane Jesus Christ. Te krishteret kane qejf ta bejne veten Nje me hebrenjte, duke e ditur se Bibla eshte vetem permbledhje librash te judeizmit.

Zoti nuk ka popujt te vecante, ai ka vetem krijesa. Per Zotin te gjithe jane njesoj, ai nuk i ndan ata simbas ngjyres e races apo simbas veprave qe bejne. Ndarjet simbas races dhe ngjyres i bejne Amerikanet dhe Hebrenjte me se miri. Pyete nje zezak amerikan qe i ka diku rreth 60-70 vjet, se a ka guxuar te mirrte te njejtin autobuz me te bardhet, dhe a ka guxuar te ulet diku tjeter pos fundit te tij, dhe e kupton vleren amerikane.

Qe sot Amerika eshte shtet i forte, kjo eshte merite e politikave poshteruese qe i ka bere ne historine e saj, skllaveria, pushtimet e tokave indiane, shkaterrimet e vendbanimeve indiane, amerikanizimi i tyre me dhune, e deri tek e ashtuquajtura "segregation" me doktrinen "seperate but equal" ku nje shkolle me te bardhe i kishte 1000 libra nga te cilat perdoreshin 15, ndersa nje shkolle me zezak kishte 15 libra, e duheshin 1000.

ta quash veten popull i zgjedhur i zotit, e ta konsiderosh dike tjeter popull te zgjedhur te zotit, eshte ajo qe i ndan disa besime thellesisht. Disa, besojne se te gjithe jane te barabarte. Disa tjere, fillojne me ndasi, nga shkronja e pare e alfabetit te tyre fetar.

----------


## Shahu1

shume humoristike kjo tema duke filluar nga paragrafi i fundit i postimit nr 6

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

> *Albo*
> _Shkruajtur me 05-08-2003_ 
> 
> *...*
> "Arsyeja kryesore perse SHBA nderhyri ne Irak ishte pikerisht eleminimi i rrezikut nuklear ne Irak, rrezik ky qe kercenonte indirekt SHBA dhe direkt popullin e Izraelit."
> *...*



Pa dashur te hyje ne detale politiko-pragmatike, 
ne te shumten e rasteve interesa te ngushta personale :

Do te ishte mire t'ia benim nje pyetje Sekretarit z.Powell ne lidhje me z.Rowe( gjeneral dhe keshilltar presidenti !).
_Do te kishim nje pergjegje qe do te ishte e nevojshme dhe e mjaftueshme per te kuptuar esencen e gjerave ...._!!!
Kjo(pergjegje) mbase nuk do te jepet(merret) publikisht(vesh) asnjehere !


Këtë shkrim e kam publikuar më  24 Mars 2003 !
Deri më tani kam mbetur pa përgjegje...

----------


## Eni

> ASD:
> Izraeli u formua me dhune ne toke te huaj


Pse me dhune?
A nuk u krijua Izraeli ne baze te nje rezolute te OKB?
Po ashtu, dhe Palestina? 
(me nje ndryshim, keta te fundit nuk e pranuan ate rezolute)




> ASD:Te krishteret kane qejf ta bejne veten Nje me hebrenjte, duke e ditur se Bibla eshte vetem permbledhje librash te judeizmit.


thua ti ASD.
Hebrejte nuk besojne ne Dhjaten e Re, keshtu s'ka sesi ne, te krishteret te = me ta.

Ky ketu nuk eshte nje diskutim fetar, prandaj mos t'i perzieieje engaterrojme gjerat kot.

Serbia beri marreveshje me Izraelin.
Bravo i qofte.
Shqiperia ka bere nje te tille marreveshje?

Le te perqendrohemi tek marredheniet e shteteve ballkanike me Izraelin dhe a na leverdis ne si shqiptare te kemi nje marreveshje me kete shtet?

Politikanet apo diplomatet shqiptare duhet t'i luajne mire kartat qe disponojne ne dore, mbi faktet e LIIBot. Mos te harrojne se ka qene nje kryeminister shqiptare, Mustafa Kruja qe ka hartuar gjate luftes, listat e hebrenjve ne Kosove, te cilet duheshin shpetuar nga deportimi i tyre ne kampet shfarrosese te nazisteve.

A ka nje ambasade izraelite ne Tirane?

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

> _Postuar më parë nga Eni_ 
> [B]Pse me dhune?
> A nuk u krijua Izraeli ne baze te nje rezolute te OKB?
> Po ashtu, dhe Palestina? 
> (me nje ndryshim, keta te fundit nuk e pranuan ate rezolute)


Izraeli u formua ne toke te huaj, ne Palestine duke i perzere Palestinezet nga ajo toke, ME apo PA Rezolute te OKB. OKB ishte fare e re ne ate kohe, i kishte vetem disa vite pune dhe ekzistence dhe nuk ishte aq e organizuar dhe e forte sa sot. Edhe sot e ke vetem nje klub pensionistesh.. por ceshtje tjeter kjo. Pamarreparasysh legjitimitetin OKB-ian, Izraeli eshte formuar me dhune, si rezultat i politikave Zioniste. 

Me te njejtat Rezoluta, ka 30 vite qe Izraelit i kerkohet terheqja nga Palestina.. po kush t'i respektoje ato?






> thua ti ASD.
> Hebrejte nuk besojne ne Dhjaten e Re, keshtu s'ka sesi ne, te krishteret te = me ta.
> 
> Ky ketu nuk eshte nje diskutim fetar, prandaj mos t'i perzieieje engaterrojme gjerat kot.


Dhjata e Re u ndryshua dhe u pershtat simbas intereseve nga te krishteret, keshtuqe s'ka se si ta besojne hebrenjte. Hebrenjte kurre nuk e thone se done te jene 1 me te krishteret, eshte e kunderta. Ata veten e quajne "popull i zgjedhur", ndersa vetem krishteret i njofin per te tille. Diku me lart u tha "Zoti i njejte i te krishtereve dhe hebrenjeve", e te vie ndermend ty e dikujt tjeter, se jo te krishteret, e jo-hebrenjte jane vetem parazite ne kete Bote.

Bisedimet fetare nuk i solla une ne teme, vetem me pengon fjalori i disave qe e kthejne ne fe kete gje duke ju thene tjereve se nuk jane aq te mire sa hebrenjte dhe te krishteret.

Serbia beri marreveshje me Izraelin, por Serbia mbetet Serbi, qerdhe e te degjeneruarve dhe maniakeve gjakpires. Shume mire qe beri marreveshje.. thone vetem te njejten kuptohen.

----------


## cunimartum

> Le te perqendrohemi tek marredheniet e shteteve ballkanike me Izraelin dhe a na leverdis ne si shqiptare te kemi nje marreveshje me kete shtet?
> 
> Politikanet apo diplomatet shqiptare duhet t'i luajne mire kartat qe disponojne ne dore, mbi faktet e LIIBot. Mos te harrojne se ka qene nje kryeminister shqiptare, Mustafa Kruja qe ka hartuar gjate luftes, listat e hebrenjve ne Kosove, te cilet duheshin shpetuar nga deportimi i tyre ne kampet shfarrosese te nazisteve.


Ne si Shqiptare s'kemi pasur ndonjehere marredhenie me shtete *shoviniste* sidomos ne momentet qe ata kane treguar shovinizmin e tyre. 
Kjo vlen si per greqine, per serbine ashtu edhe per Izraelin ne keto momente. 
Ne kemi qene ata qe e kemi ndihmuar edhe grekun edhe serbin kur kane qene ne lufte liridashese, po kush ka qene rezultati ... kane treguar perhere e me teper shovinizmin e tyre. 
Ne ishim ata qe strehuam cifutet kur kane pasur nevoje per ndihme, duke treguar vlerat tona si popull qe eshte shquajtur kurdohere per mikpritje, dhe ne jemi ata te cilet nuk e mbeshtesim shovinizmin Izraelit.

Nuk cuditem aspak me nje aleance te tille. Te dyja keto vende shoviniste-raciste jane shume te pershtatshme per nje aleance te tille dhe do ti tregojne se shpejti frytet e kesaj aleance.

----------


## Albo

Problemi juaj me lart eshte se GJYKONI por nuk mundoheni te KUPTONI maredheniet midis popujve dhe midis SHBA dhe Izraelit. Qe ta kuptoni se cfare mbeshtetje gezon shteti i Izraelit ne SHBA, po u kujtoj fjalet e Bill Clinton pasi beri dorezimet si president:




> "Nese egzistenca e Izraelit vihet ne rrezik, une do te rrembej arme e do shkoj te luftoj ne Izrael"


Ky eshte i njejti Clinton qe i beri bisht luftes ne Vietnam. Ua solla kete shembull qe te kuptoni se maredheniet me Izraelin per amerikanet jane me te rendesishme se me cdo popull tjeter. Gjithashtu kini parasysh qe populli i izraelit eshte populli me kontributin me te madh ne supremacine qe SHBA ka sot ne bote, ne aspektin ushtarak, politik, ekonomik. Pra interesi eshte reciprok.

ASD, populli i Izraelit eshte populli i Zotit, flas per ate Zot Fjalen e te cilit predikon Bibla, qe permban Dhiaten e Vjeter qe besojne hebrejte dhe Dhiaten e Re, qe besojne te krishteret. Ta kam thene edhe ne nje teme tjeter, po do te shohesh madheshtine e Zotit ne bote, e gjen ne madheshtine e popullit te Tij. Te gjithe armiqte e popullit te Tij do te njohin shkaterrim ashtu edhe sic kane njohur dhe do te njohin. Nuk eshte thjeshte nje rastesi qe SHBA, superfuqia e vetme e botes eshte edhe mbeshtetesja me e forte e shtetit te Izraelit.

Eni, ne lidhje me maredheniet Shqiperi-Izrael ato nuk jane thjeshte diplomatike. Ka me qindra shqiptare me origjine hebrej qe kane ngelur ne Shqiperi gjate luftes se II boterore. Pikun maredheniet diplomatike midis dy vendeve e njohen me viziten e ish-presidentit Berisha ne Telavidh, ku ai vizitoi edhe muzeun perkujtimor te viktimave te Hollokaust. Ne ate murr ku jane shkruajtur emrat e gjithe viktimave, jane renditur edhe emrat e shqiptareve qe jane ekzekutuar nga pushtuesit nazi-fashiste se fshehen dhe ndihmuan refugjatet hebrej dhe nuk i dorezuan tek armiku.

Moment tjeter historik ne maredheniet Shqiperi-Izrael ishte mbeshtetja e paepur qe lobi i senatoreve dhe kongresmeneve hebrej ne kongresin amerikan i dhane dhe po i japin konfliktit ne Kosove dhe interesave shqiptare ne Ballkan. Pa kete mbeshtetje clirimi i Kosoves nuk do te behej i mundur.

Ne Tirane ka pas qene e hapur nje ambasade e Izraelit kurse Ilir Meta, nje prej diplomateve me te shquar qe ka pare njerezimi, e mbylli vjeshten qe kaloi ambasaden shqiptare ne Izrael.

----------


## Enri

Le te  shpresojme qe Lobi Shqiptar ne Amerike tjua shperbleje me te njejten monedhe dhe ti perkrahe kur vrasin e djegin shtepite e palestinezeve.

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

> ASD, populli i Izraelit eshte populli i Zotit, flas per ate Zot Fjalen e te cilit predikon Bibla, qe permban Dhiaten e Vjeter qe besojne hebrejte dhe Dhiaten e Re, qe besojne te krishteret. Ta kam thene edhe ne nje teme tjeter, po do te shohesh madheshtine e Zotit ne bote, e gjen ne madheshtine e popullit te Tij. Te gjithe armiqte e popullit te Tij do te njohin shkaterrim ashtu edhe sic kane njohur dhe do te njohin. Nuk eshte thjeshte nje rastesi qe SHBA, superfuqia e vetme e botes eshte edhe mbeshtetesja me e forte e shtetit te Izraelit.


Meqe prape po kthehemi tek ajo tema atje, ja po ti citoj dhe une fjalet e mia qe te kemi nje ide me te qarte mbi ato qe i ke thene ti Albo dhe ato qe i kam thene une.  :buzeqeshje: 

*postuar nga ASD*




> Zoti eshte madheshtor, edhe pa u bere popujt qe besojne ne te edhe ata vete madheshtore. Zoti njerezit nuk i ndan ne Popuj, por në besimtare dhe jo besimtare, ne te drejte e ne te keqinj. Zoti nuk e shperblen asnje popull ne toke, aq me pak me vlera materiale te cilat i permend ti kur thua se paraqesin madheshtine e Zotit te perfaqesuar me madheshti (materializem) te popujve qe besojne ne te.
> 
> Zoti eshte NJË, për te gjithe. Ai eshte Krijuesi, krijesat e te cilit jane te gjitha te barabarta nen doren e tij. Zoti as nuk shperblen e as nuk denon në TOKË, po kur te vdesim të gjithe ne. Zoti nuk i ndan njerezit ne Të krishtere, muslimane, budiste, etj etj, por në besimtare të vertete dhe ne jo-besimtare. Zoti nuk kerkon t'i falesh atij apo t'i lutesh per t'ja bere qejfin, por per t'ja rikujtuar vetes edhe njehere se TI je krijese e Zotit, dhe Zoti, eshte Krijuesi yt.
> 
> Madheshtia e Zotit duket ne vete faktin se qendrojme ketu dhe diskutojme mbi gjera te ndryshme. AI na ka falur mundesine e zgjedhjes, dhe ate te mendimit: dhe ne duke e perdorur ate, edhe e zgjedhim udhen tone, ate drejt TIJ, apo rrugen për në Abis.

----------


## Mirush

Israili e di qe shum shpejt do te ket luft me muslimanet. Keshtuqe  po ben aleat armiqit tone qe te na mposhtin ne shqiptarve e mos ta lejojn fen islam te perhapet e te ngrehet ne fuqi.

----------


## Albo

> _Postuar më parë nga Enri_ 
> *Le te  shpresojme qe Lobi Shqiptar ne Amerike tjua shperbleje me te njejten monedhe dhe ti perkrahe kur vrasin e djegin shtepite e palestinezeve.*


Enri, me vjen keq te lexoj komente te tilla nga ju, pasi jeni student i diplomacise. Si i tille, besoj se e kupton qe diplomati nuk gjykon por perfaqeson dhe negocion kompromis. Nese do tu japesh zgjidhje problemeve shoqerore dhe pabarazize, duhet ti qendrosh larg diplomacise dhe te behesh ose revolucionar ose klerik.

Lobi shqiptar ne Amerike e mbeshtet lobin hebre jo thjeshte per pune interesash te ndersjellta kombetare, por se jane edhe dy prej popujve me te vjeter qe njeh njerezimi.

Izraeli eshte shteti qe beri paqen me Egjiptin, Jordanine dhe nuk e ka fshehur deshiren qe te beje paqe as me Palestinezet, ata palestineze qe asnje popull arab nuk i do. Arabet mbeshtesin palestinezet jo se u behet vone per palestinezet, por se duan te shkaterrojne shtetin e Izraelit.

Gjerat po ndryshojne dhe do te ndryshojne derisa edhe ajo pjese e botes te heqi dore nga fondamentalizmi islamik qe sjell izolim dhe prapambetje dhe ti bashkohet pjeses tjeter te botes se qyteteruar.

Izraeli eshte e vetmja demokraci ne Lindjen e Mesme dhe me nderhyrjen ne Irak, kjo ka per te ndryshuar!

----------

